# Shooting at the beach



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Went down to the beach at dusk to take some shots at the buoys with my girl and her friend on the full moon (or near full)

---
I am here: http://maps.google.c...831,-157.722964


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like a nice day!


----------



## treeknot (Nov 19, 2011)

nice beach luv it..


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice pics ... 'cept for the strange fella with a slingshot.









Truly though, good form.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. Do not take any of that for granted! I am freezing my ass off right now!~


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks beautiful!!! I do not see how you can concentrate on shooting a slingshot with those lovely ladies around ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Wow. Do not take any of that for granted! I am freezing my ass off right now!~


Trust me, Ray, I enjoy every minute of the warm weather. Sending you warm thoughts.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407737,-157.748138


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ahhh another behind the ear anchorer! Great form POP, and lucky you


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Your one lucky fella i'm so jealous what a beach.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, Pop Shot! You truly live in paradise! What a view!







My wife took me and the whole family there for my 40th b-day this last November. We had a great time for a whole week, but you get to live there! Count your blessings! Great form, my friend!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

**** you are lucky, in more ways than two


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Slice of paradice.... indeed.

Mean while in NZ, Rain Rain go away.









EDIT: Just relised me and Jim are on exactly 200 posts


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's nice, but you won't be able to build an igloo this winter. Hah! It's fun.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice photos, Beautiful scenery.!


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Is the friend single


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Single and crazy as balls

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407807,-157.748239


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I can do crazy. Good luck in keeping up with me


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

must be nice living in a corona beer commercial .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> must be nice living in a corona beer commercial .


Yeah, sure beats living in a Fosters add


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

No complaints. Come visit

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407753,-157.748272


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

My family owns a vacation rental 1 minute walk from this beach so... Come visit!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407685,-157.748254


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if i were ever on them islands, id hit up all the ukulele spots and shoot pebbles into the water from a slingshot .


----------

